# Speaking of site problems...



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 15, 2005)

I've had to log in several times, but hope that is now fixed.  But I also find that the smilies aren't working when I click on them, and the double-spacing caused by "pressing the enter button" (Carriage Return for you old types like me) isn't showing up in my posts.  What do I need to do to take care of this, if anything?  Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

